# How long does a DBAN scan take?



## Nable (Jun 21, 2011)

Hello everyone. I'm thinking of selling my current hard drive, but I am concerned that the data I currently have on it could possibly be recovered by someone else. I want a method that makes the data 100% impossible to recover. Darik's Boot and Nuke (DBAN) has been recommended to me. However, I am concerned about how long one scan might take. My hard drive is 700 gigs and I have a 2.40GHz intel quad core processor. Could anyone give me an estimate to how long the standard method of wiping might take?

Thanks everyone.


----------



## raptor_pa (Dec 5, 2008)

3 pass we usually figure 40GB/hr


----------



## Networks (Mar 20, 2011)

If you boot up dban make sure the drive to wipe is the ONLY drive connected inside the computer then type quick at the prompt this will make 1 pass writing all zero's to the drive you will get a time to completion on the screen give it about 10min to give the most accurate time. It will take several hours but that will destroy all data and not be recoverable. Once you hit enter no turning back so make sure your ready.


----------



## Nable (Jun 21, 2011)

And just to make sure, my data is 100% irrecoverable, right? I do not want my financial information to fall into the wrong hands.


----------



## Mike1215 (Oct 16, 2010)

If it successfully finishes, you are 100% secure. Raptor said 3 passes, but I usually say 4 passes just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Networks (Mar 20, 2011)

Any tech person worth X would test this and KNOW the results. Since I am active in DR and forensics I TEST everything I do. I have taken drives with tons of data and ran the same quick 1 pass on the drive with Dban then attempted to recover data with multiple tools and nothing is/was ever found or recovered. That way I can testify in court yes it deletes all data and the data is not recoverable how do you know because I did the same process and tested it. Multiple passes make you feel better then sure fine but 1 is all it takes just sayin.


----------



## Mike1215 (Oct 16, 2010)

When comes down to personal information, the common person is going to be as safe as they possibly can. I understand your statement, but that doesn't change the minds of people. Just sayin.


----------



## raptor_pa (Dec 5, 2008)

Networks is correct that a single pass for all intents and purposes is as effective as the Guttmann 35 pass methodology from a technical standpoint. What a person feels comfortable with is another story.


----------

